# i miss my pikachu



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

i miss pikachu he used to do the phone ring chat to himself in the mirror its only been a couple months miss him soo bad


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is so adorable and im so sorry that he has gone


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry that he's gone, it's really difficult when you lose a pet  He looked lovely though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, he's adorable!


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Pikachu looks (& sounds) to be like my boy Billie. I am so sorry for your loss

May I ask what happened to him?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

He was gorgeous, I'm sorry you lost him. He had a very cute name too. Do you think you'll adopt another tiel when you're ready?


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

Chez said:


> Pikachu looks (& sounds) to be like my boy Billie. I am so sorry for your loss
> 
> May I ask what happened to him?


i have no idea what happened tohim my daughter found him at bottom of the cage one day but he was only about 2 yrs old, 


so do not understand what went wrong unless he ate something he shouldnt have or paint fumes as i had glossed skirting the night before but put him in diff room so thought he would be ok


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

Belinda said:


> He was gorgeous, I'm sorry you lost him. He had a very cute name too. Do you think you'll adopt another tiel when you're ready?


yes i have 3 now bought one to help ease loss of pikachu thats peeky he got named after him,
then my friend gave me her 2 birds because her dog wouldnt leave them alone so have 3 atm, still think about pikachu though.


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so so sorry about pikachu :[

This is why I want a family of tiels not just 1 because I am afraid of losing him =[ life is fragile so I want more than just 1. 

Do you have other tiels? Like did you get a new one?


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

i had just pikachu we had a great bond, when he went i couldnt bear not having a bird in the house listening to him chirp etc so yes i bought another one to help ease the loss,
and few weeks later my friend gave me her 2 tiels because her dog kept jumping up the cage etc and wouldnt leave them alone.


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

missprice said:


> i had just pikachu we had a great bond, when he went i couldnt bear not having a bird in the house listening to him chirp etc so yes i bought another one to help ease the loss,
> and few weeks later my friend gave me her 2 tiels because her dog kept jumping up the cage etc and wouldnt leave them alone.


That is so nice. I so hope you get an even better bond with your new one. All the best and again, so sorry for your loss. Cockatiels are just beautiful loving friends.


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

yes they are and thanks


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am sorry about Pikachu.


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you all for your kind words


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you hes right beside me and my name thats pikachu in my avatar and last pic of my sig


----------

